# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  Red ALERT: Swine Flu

## UtahApocalypse

I know there are a couple threads on this that are in other sections. However this is an URGENT Alert to our Texas patriots. Was just confirmed on CNN that the high school where 2 (and now possibly a 3rd) persons that were ill with the Swine Flu will be closed for until further notice. They also are contacting students and families to check on any other illness. 


(Please use other threads for theories, conspiracy, or rapture type posts. I ask that the MODS leave this thread as a information, and emergency resource for those in affected areas. Please remove non-related posts and not move thread)

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Gov Perry Order Antiviral Meds for Swine Flu

2 Confirmed cases now in Kansas

Students from NYC School

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

Only a matter of time before it is here in Maryland. Migrant workers are coming in by the truckload now.

If you don't mind, I will use this thread to update about any cases reported in MD or DE. We need to keep our folks informed.

----------


## MsDoodahs

Guys, Utah asked that we use this as an ALERT thread and do the discussions elsewhere; there are other several other threads on which you can discuss all the aspects of the outbreak.

Thanks.

----------


## jsu718

There was word of a crew member of a flight from Mexico City to London ending up in the hospital with flu-like symptoms also.

So the list is now

Mexico
Southern California
South Texas
Kansas
Queens, NY

Unconfirmed in...
London
Massachusetts
Minnesota

----------


## literatim

Removed to prevent a debate in the thread.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Please use this thread for verified news about this issue. This information could be vital in persons making decisions in threatened areas. 

For more in-depth discussion use the following threads:

Pandemic in the Making

Here come the Pandemics (hot topics)

----------


## MsDoodahs

Just saw two more states have been added, suspected case in Minnesota and Massachusetts.  

Links:

http://www.northlandsnewscenter.com/.../43699217.html

http://www.wtov9.com/news/19291125/detail.html

----------


## Reason

> Just saw two more states have been added, suspected case in Minnesota and Massachusetts.  
> 
> Links:
> 
> http://www.northlandsnewscenter.com/.../43699217.html
> 
> http://www.wtov9.com/news/19291125/detail.html


Gona wait for more convincing news reports before posting this on the main flu thread

The first link doesn't even mention anything other than the title of the story and the second link has a single sentence and no mention in the video.

*NEWS ON SWINE FLU THREAD [NEWS ONLY NO DISCUSSIONS]*
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=190142

----------


## Roxi

possibly in NZ now 

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/new...cle6171388.ece

----------


## Roxi

> Just saw two more states have been added, suspected case in Minnesota and Massachusetts.  
> 
> Links:
> 
> http://www.northlandsnewscenter.com/.../43699217.html
> 
> http://www.wtov9.com/news/19291125/detail.html



apparently taxachusetts is denying it... and i wonder why the article felt the need to yell the word Denying?

http://www.turnto10.com/jar/news/loc...s_in_ma/12808/

----------


## Anti Federalist

New case reported in California.

7 total there

http://www.ktla.com/landing_mostinte...09&feedID=1080

From the article:

The newest California case, the seventh here, was a 35-year-old Imperial County man who was hospitalized and then recovered.

But people in Mexico had been dying for weeks before U.S. scientists identified the strain -- *a combination of pig, bird and human influenza -- that people may have no natural immunity to.*

The new flu contains a unique combination of gene segments that have not been seen in swine or human flu viruses before, CDC officials said.

----------


## Isaac Bickerstaff

> But people in Mexico had been dying for weeks before U.S. scientists identified the strain -- *a combination of pig, bird and human influenza -- that people may have no natural immunity to.*
> 
> The new flu contains a unique combination of gene segments that have not been seen in swine or human flu viruses before, CDC officials said.


Kinda' sounds like something that could have crawled out of Monsanto's "Monster Box".

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Kinda' sounds like something that could have crawled out of Monsanto's "Monster Box".


Baxter Pharma's...

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=181883

Right now, I'm hoping this whole situation is nothing more than overheated media in meltdown mode.

Be prepared, be cautious and hold.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Posted at 0200, 11 confirmed cases nationwide.

CDC: 11 confirmed U.S. swine flu cases
Published: April 26, 2009 at 2:01 AM 

ATLANTA, April 26 (UPI) -- Federal health officials have confirmed 11 human cases of swine flu in the United States -- seven in California, two in Texas and two in Kansas.

http://www.upi.com/Health_News/2009/...3711240725694/

----------


## UtahApocalypse

DHS is declaring a National Health Emergency. expect this to get more severe and spread more rapidly.

----------


## Johnnybags

Panasonic Sends Workers' Families Home on Flu Risk, Nikkei Says
Share | Email | Print | A A A

By Fergus Maguire

Feb. 10 (Bloomberg) -- Panasonic Corp. has instructed Japanese workers assigned to parts of Asia, Africa, Eastern Europe and South America to send family members back to Japan because of the risk of outbreaks of new influenza strains, Nikkei English News said, without citing anyone.

The Osaka-based electronics maker has asked workers' families to return home by the end of September, the report said, adding it was not known how many people were affected by the decision.

Click here for web link
Last Updated: February 9, 2009 17:15 EST

----------


## Miles Dunn

H1N1 Swine flu outbreak map

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?hl=en...713f6b5950&z=2

----------


## UtahApocalypse

School district in Texas SHUT DOWN!




> http://www.scuc.txed.net/Temporary Closure of All SCUCISD Campuses
> 
> SCUCISD has received instructions from the Texas Department of State Health Services to temporarily close all SCUCISD campuses and facilities effective immediately. All schools and facilities will be closed for a minimum of one week due to several confirmed cases of Swine Flu in students at various campuses throughout the District.


and this:




> http://www.ksat.com/health/19295627/detail.html#-
> "We don't have lab confirmation for any of the additional flu-like illnesses yet, *but we've found enough illnesses associated with some of the other schools* that we believe it's prudent to close all of them before classes resume on Monday," said Sandra Guerra, a DSHS regional director and the public health authority for Guadalupe County.


and now this:




> http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcont...113267da1.html
>  Three Dallas County residents were identified early today as having “probable” cases of swine flu, health officials said.
> 
> None of the three people – a 24-year-old, a 7-year-old and a 3-month-old – has been hospitalized, and the cases do not appear to be related, officials said. It is unclear whether any of the three had traveled to Mexico recently.


So if your in Texas this things is already spreading.

----------


## Sandra

Notice the wording being used for most of the cases on news reports. This phrase: "it is now *confirmed*, a *suspected* case of swine flu....."

So they don't know if these cases are swine or just the flu?

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> Notice the wording being used for most of the cases on news reports. This phrase: "it is now *confirmed*, a *suspected* case of swine flu....."
> 
> So they don't know if these cases are swine or just the flu?


Actually it is more of a factor that it takes time to run the tests and they are getting backlogged already

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

Looks like it is now in Indiana and possibly New Jersey.

There were also reports of folks being tested in China and it is spreading through Europe like cazy. Everytime I look at that map there is another dot on the map in Europe in a different nation.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

I just got up so will take a few to gather data: First Glance though is 40 cases in US now.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I just got up so will take a few to gather data: First Glance though is 40 cases in US now.



*WHO: 40 confirmed swine flu cases in US, no deaths*
2 hours ago

GENEVA (AP)  The World Health Organization says there are now 40 confirmed cases of swine flu in the United States and that it "very concerned" about the disease's spread.

WHO says none of the cases in the U.S. have been fatal.

But the U.N. agency says it could decide in a matter of hours whether to raise its pandemic alert level as a result of the increasing number of confirmed swine flu cases in Mexico and elsewhere.

Spain confirmed the first swine flu case outside North America on Monday.

WHO spokesman Paul Garwood said an emergency meeting is being led Monday by the agency's chief Dr. Margaret Chan.

He said in the Spanish case the disease was transmitted in Mexico and not passed among people in Spain.

----------


## Johnnybags

http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/...qhPygD97QV9Q00

----------


## LittleLightShining

> http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/...qhPygD97QV9Q00


I hope they do. Ever since I found out Al Gore's venture capital company has an arm that deals with pandemic flu I really don't want my kids out of my sight.

----------


## literatim

> I hope they do. Ever since I found out Al Gore's venture capital company has an arm that deals with pandemic flu I really don't want my kids out of my sight.


Don't send them to school.

----------


## angelatc

http://www.mlive.com/news/flint/inde...an_with_p.html

Probably Michigan. My county, too!

----------


## go_carolina_528

http://www.thestate.com/breaking/story/765267.html

School closed in Newberry, SC. Very Likely that 15 people have Swine Flu there

----------


## heavenlyboy34

beware folks, Hannity and the neocons are already using this as a platform for expanding government control of "health care".

----------


## Roxi

> Don't send them to school.


you can go to jail for that in most states.... our school has a 4 day per quarter maximum

----------


## LittleLightShining

> beware folks, Hannity and the neocons are already using this as a platform for expanding government control of "health care".


Actually, I heard Shep Smith on Fox news earlier asking if this wasn't a diversion tactic to distract people from other stuff.

That said, I was just informed by my husband that a co-worker's son was just in Mexico and had to go back into a quarantine area before leaving the country. The co-worker and the son "aren't feeling very well."

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

It is now in MD and DE.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Actually, I heard Shep Smith on Fox news earlier asking if this wasn't a diversion tactic to distract people from other stuff.
> 
> That said, I was just informed by my husband that a co-worker's son was just in Mexico and had to go back into a quarantine area before leaving the country. The co-worker and the son "aren't feeling very well."


I'll be danged!

----------

